# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  ستحتاج هذه الأداة لإنشاء حملة إعلانية على يوتيوب بشكل إحترافي

## mohamed73

مجال التسويق  الإلكتروني واسع جداً وبه الكثير من الأدوات التي توفر على المسوقين الكثير  من العمل وتساعدهم على إنتاج حملات إعلانية إحترافية مع إستهداف عالي  الدقة للمهتمين ويعتبر اليوتيوب من أفضل منصات الإعلانات حيث يتم تحميل  أكثر من 400 ساعة من الفيديو كل دقيقة و أكثر من مليار من المشاهدات  يوميًا، ويوجد أكثر من مليون معلن يعرضون الإعلانات على المنصة. ولكي تنجح  الحملة الإعلانية يجب أن تصل للجمهور الصحيح وذلك عن طريق وضعها على  الفيديوهات التي يشاهدها الجمهور الذي تريد إستهدافه لذلك سنتعرف في تلك  التدوينة على خدمة تقوم بهذا العمل عنك. خدمة Biteplay تقدم  خوارزمية ذكية تقوم بالبحث عن مقاطع الفيديو المتعلقة بالمجال الذي تشتغل  فيه لكي تقوم بعرض إعلاناتك عليها. قم بالتوجه للخدمة من الرابط أسفل  التدوينة وقم بالضغط على START A 7-DAY FREE TRIAL  للتسجيل وتجربة الأداة  لمدة أسبوع دون الحاجة لبيانات الدفع. ثم يمكنك إنشاء حساب جديد بعد إنتهاء  المدة التجريبية. قم بالبحث عن  مقاطع الفيديو المرتبطة بالمجال الذي ستقوم بالترويج له عن طريق الكلمات  الرئيسية وسيتم اقتراح قائمة لمقاطع الفيديو الملائمة التي يمكنك تصفيتها  باستخدام عوامل التصفية مثل عدد المشاهدات أو الإعجابات أو التعليقات أو  تاريخ النشرويمكنك نسخ أو  تصدير أي روابط من الخيارات في الأعلى لإستخدامها في إنشاء حملتك الإعلانية  مما يجعل إعلاناتك تظهر لجمهور مستهدف بشكل مناسب مما يرفع نسب إهتمامهم  بالإعلان.  كما تمكنك من  العثور على إقتراحات الكلمات الرئيسية المناسبة بناءً على أكثر ما يبحث عنه  المستخدمين. وتوفر خيار "مقاطع الفيديو الشائعة" التي تعرض مقاطع الفيديو  الفيروسية خلال فترة زمنية معينة. - خدمة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

